# Some pics



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

My new Ambystoma
View attachment 94877


View attachment 94878


Got food?
View attachment 94879


His/her tank.
View attachment 94880


leopardgekko(pic taken by his former owner)
View attachment 94882


My Lasiodora parahybana
View attachment 94881


My Rosea with her my addiction started
View attachment 94886


unkwon species (received as seemanni)
View attachment 94887


Some ratsnake pics
View attachment 94883


View attachment 94884


View attachment 94885


Achatina snail
View attachment 94876


My arboreal gekko tank
View attachment 94888


Hope you like them(sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

wow nice collection!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! That is a great collection!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome collection! Thanks for showing us them


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn you have a grip of animals! Nice pics other then the spider. Damn I hate those things!


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Very nice pix and animals


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow nice :nod:


----------



## FUBARSTAR (Jun 2, 2005)

great Collection
I had a chuckle looking the the cool pics then seeing the snail mixed in
hee hee


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great Collection


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Pretty soon you'll be able to open your own pet store...









Very nice collection you have.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very cool collection! How long have you had your first spider?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

Dude, there are f*cking SPIDERS in your house! Call the extermo!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Ya there all nice except the spiders cuz when it comes to spiders im like a screaming little girl. I especially like the ambystoma.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Good shots of a great collection of animals









But like the others: that spider just give me the creeps (and I always thought that we were pretty macho around here)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome salamander. I love the 'got food' pic, haha.

That leo you have there is looking insanely thin though. You said the pic was from the former owner. Have you managed to fatten it up at all?


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Awesome salamander. I love the 'got food' pic, haha.
> 
> That leo you have there is looking insanely thin though. You said the pic was from the former owner. Have you managed to fatten it up at all?


He isnt that fat already but he on his way, he loves his waxworms :nod:

Thank all for your kind replies


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice snake


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

hell of a collection, i was wanting some type of lizard, i have a pacman, what would you reccomend??


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

look into an bearded dragon or a leopardgekko both cool animals and quite easy to take care for if you do some research


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Marcel_h said:


> look into an bearded dragon or a leopardgekko both cool animals and quite easy to take care for if you do some research


Beardies are a lot more expensive to keep, however.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> look into an bearded dragon or a leopardgekko both cool animals and quite easy to take care for if you do some research


Beardies are a lot more expensive to keep, however.
[/quote]

ya i've been thinking bout 1 or 2 leapord gecksin a 20_long i have


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

My friend jsut got a spider that looks like urs.


----------

